# Shoulder Workout



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sup Y'All

So I will make it quick, My shoulder workout at the moment looks a bit like this

Shoulder Press Machine

Side Lat Raise's

Rear Delt Fly machine

Upright Rows

I dont feel I am doing enough, Can anyone suggest something to add to this or swap around?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You could try rear delt rows mate, but I'd say 4-5 exercises is enough really. Shoulders are pretty small muscles compared to chest, back, legs so don't need that many exercises to really hit them imo


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally I need to smash my muscles to failure in order to grow... 6-10 reps and 3-4 sets of each exercise

Mine looks like this:

(shoulders need to be warmed up properly in order to get the best out of them IMO)

Warm up on rowing maching 5-6 minutes moderate pace to get the blood flowing

Warm up set, a few circuits of light 6-10kg dumbells, rear, side and front raises

Warm up set, a few sets of light presses of 12-16kg dumbells

Working sets

Military press 3-4 sets of enough weight to only do 6-8 controlled reps for me about 50-60kg

Rear Raises 3 sets

Front Raises 3 sets

Side Raises 3 sets

Shoulder Press 3-4 sets until failure with whatever you can lift, by this point your shoulders should be pretty fried

Shrugs 3-4 sets


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> Personally I need to smash my muscles to failure in order to grow... 6-10 reps and 3-4 sets of each exercise
> 
> Mine looks like this:
> 
> ...


Ah I like the sound of finishing with a shoulder press to really finish off the muscles. When you say rear raises do you mean like reverse flys kind of thing


----------



## Tarmac_man (Jan 17, 2014)

Add front raises and Arnold Presses and it's then the same as me


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.menshealth.co.uk/building-muscle/get-big/boulder-shoulders-232473

This is a good one imo.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try dumbell or BB press instead of the press machine

side laterals with cable is a good alternative to DB lats

rears

then some front raises

maybe some shrugs to finish and im good to go

if you feel you arent doing enough you need to go heavier and up the intensity


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> try dumbell or BB press instead of the press machine
> 
> side laterals with cable is a good alternative to DB lats
> 
> ...


Thats the thing Im always aiming for 10 reps and when I get to 8 I am really struggling to push out the last 2 so I think weight wise im ok but just afterwords I feel like hmm I think I could have added in another exercise there


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I was thinking of doing the 4 I usually do but supper setting them then adding something else like a DB press and shrugs at the end?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Sup Y'All
> 
> So I will make it quick, My shoulder workout at the moment looks a bit like this
> 
> ...


what reps and sets are you doing?

My shoulder workout looks a bit like this if it helps

clean and press 1x25

S/S

Arnold press 5x6

Bent over lateral raise 5x10

Incline lying lateral raise 5x12

cable lat raise 5x12

frontal raises 3x12


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I don't do a great deal. Small muscle group and don't seem to take a lot to grow. Always start with heavy dumbbell presses then taper down to face pulls and 21s to burn them out. Rarely do more than 9 sets for shoulders


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if you got something left in the tank super or drop sets are a great option


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

My workout is:

5 x 5 hang clean and puch press

3 x 8-10 standing strict press (using a machine we have in the gym that's a bit odd, bit like a frame that stongmen use)

3 x 10-12 lat raises (quite light weight, keeping shoulders hunched forward to keep front delts out of it as much as poss)

2 x 6-8 heavy bent over db rows (to target rear delts) superseted with much lighter bent over raises.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine is usually something like

-Dumbbell Shoulder Press

-Lateral Raise

-Front Raise

-Bent over fly

-Arnold Press

Then these weird things, Car Drivers...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/car-drivers

One thing that has improved my shoulder workouts though is doing my Shoulder Press seated, and doing them one arm at a time. Holding the non-lifting arm stationary and doing it slowly with great form really hits my shoulders.

Also I superset a lot with my shoulders. Might do Arnold press straight into lateral raise. Or front raise into bent over row.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I find doing front raises and side raises on a bench, helps so much, seems to hit the muscle so much more.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats the thing Im always aiming for 10 reps and when I get to 8 I am really struggling to push out the last 2 so I think weight wise im ok but just afterwords I feel like hmm I think I could have added in another exercise there


Shorten the rest times is an easy way to really intensify your workout, get a stopwatch and time 90 seconds (a minute and a half) between each set and 2-3 minutes between excersises

If this is too easy, 1 minute or 60 seconds between sets and 2 mins between excersises... guarantee you struggle and be fried at the end.

Remember, all your trying to do is produce enough muscle damage to get the body to respond, more weight, more intensity = more muscle fiber damage and hypertrophy

Muscles don't have brains to think, they just expand and contract... push them to their limit and next time they will repair bigger!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for all this lads

Think I will go with the super setting for a few weeks then maybe try drop sets on my final sets of each exercise and see where we go from there


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll usually go in this order:

(For Overall Shoulder mass)

* Heavy seated shoulder Dumbell press, last set superset into Arnold press till failure.

* Heavy seated Barbell press to the front, sometimes behind the neck on Smith.

(Lateral head)

* Standing Dumbell lateral raises nice and slow and contract at top

* Standing Cable lateral raises

* Barbell upright rows, wider grip to target lateral head

(Posterior head)

* Reverse pec-deck

* Facepulls

* Reverse cable flys

(Traps)

* Heavy Barbell shrugs

* Plate shrugs with 25kg plate in each hand to the front and side till faiure

If i still want to go more i finish off sitting down with just the Barbell and do 4 sets of 25 reps behind the neck then to the front, behind the neck then to the front that's 4 reps. Shoulders will be really fried after this.

Sometimes i'll take out an excercise and replace it with another one to target the same part of the shoulder to mix things up.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Dizzee! said:


> Sup Y'All
> 
> So I will make it quick, My shoulder workout at the moment looks a bit like this
> 
> ...


Hello fellow warrior,

You dont have to listen to me on this one but i found i was in the same position as you 6 months ago and now shoulder day is my favourite and best workouts ever! The way i have done this is changing it all up a bit so i do Bar bell press and dumbbell also with the bar bell you can indeed change from wide grip to narrow grip! I also do Reverse flies which are great and also front raises which are unbelievable. I think you dont need many exercises for big swollen shoulders like boulders but i think you defo should do things liek drop sets, down the rack and one more reps! when it comes to building muscle as the famous arnie said its always about that last rep if you finish on that one before then you have lost a good 5 inches from the rest of your life!

I really hope this helps and my god stay safe!

Merci boucau

BigMoney


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I do

4x5reps DB shoulder press - lifting as heavy as possible.

3x8 facepulls

3x8 Lat raises

3x8 Shurgs


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

2 work sets of db shoulder presses

3 sets of lateral raises.

done.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> 2 work sets of db shoulder presses
> 
> 3 sets of lateral raises.
> 
> done.


Thats not alot lol


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats not alot lol


i do an upper lower split so my shoulders get hammered twice a week regardless.

my delts are one of my best assets IMO.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> i do an upper lower split so my shoulders get hammered twice a week regardless.
> 
> my delts are one of my best assets IMO.


Ahh I see

Do you just train twice per week then?


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Once a week, each set 8-12 reps

Lateral raise 4sets

Behind head shoulder press 4sets (on smith machine, down to traps, weight up to 105 kg)

Reverse machine flyes 4sets

Side incline standing one-arm lateral raise 4sets

Superset : Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raise 4sets

Seated Side Lateral Raise 4sets


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

don't need to do a lot to work them, just need to make sure the muscle is working every second of the work out imo

4 db press, 20,16,8,8 all controlled down quite slow

2 sets of side raise, 16,12. need spotting on the set fo 12 at around 8 reps to make it to failure truly

rear delt pull on the cable, 16,12 focusing more on the negative, keep a smooth positive aswell ofc though

rear flies 12,12 with the elbows above the shoulder area at near 90 degrees.

1-1:15 rest inbetween all sets and exercises, use a spotter cos it takes the crap out of you using your failure weight when you don't have much rest

20-25 min total and I feel, well terrible, simply terrible. but in this case, that's the point


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Ahh I see
> 
> Do you just train twice per week then?


monday - upper body power

tuesday - legs hypertrophy

wednesday - rest

thursday - upper body hypertrophy

friday - legs power

saturday- rest

sunday -rest


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Sup Y'All
> 
> So I will make it quick, My shoulder workout at the moment looks a bit like this
> 
> ...


Do you workout any other body part on the same day as shoulders??

I use to do shoulders and back on the same day, now I do shoulders right after chest. My shoulders get fatigue during my chest routine, so when I do shoulders next, they get blasted. My strenght gains and size have both jumped dramatically after switch my workouts. Everyone is different, but if you tried everything else. What have you got to loose by switching your routine.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I do;

3x5 seated B/B or D/B OHP

3x8 press machine

3x10 side lat raises

3x10 rear delt flies

I hate it when I get back to the locker room and realise I used one of the high lockers as reaching up is pretty fkin difficult


----------



## webwysard (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there any shoulder workout video on youtube or any other place. struggling to do shrugs properly.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Sup Y'All
> 
> So I will make it quick, My shoulder workout at the moment looks a bit like this
> 
> ...


I rate over head press!! love it!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Standing OHP

Side laterals

Rear delt flyes


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I do 4 sets machine press more of a warm up an 1 or 2 proper sets

4 side lat raises normally with drops to like 6kg

3 military press

3 heavy shrugs

3 front plate raises

3 seated smith press

3 cable pullup thing cant remember wtf there called!?

Generally skip 1 or 2 tho


----------

